# Knife Review Preview: Meyerco A-OK



## Phil Elmore (Feb 11, 2004)

I've been extremely active writing  knife reviews for _The Martialist_'s expanded reviews section.  We'll be releasing many new reviews in one big batch soon, but I thought I'd offer a sneak preview of the inexpensive Meyerco A-OK models that were submitted to us.

*Meyerco A-OK Review*


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 12, 2004)

Good!

I like your reviews, Phil. It led to my purchase of the TImber Pig, and might lead to my purchase of an A-OK.

I'll probably get the tactical one, because A sheath, while I am wearing a suit, doesn't seem as practical as the chive I usually carry when I wear a suit.

Out of curiousity, though, for an executive folder, how would you compare the executive A-OK with the Ken Onion chive?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Feb 12, 2004)

The Chive is of higher quality -- I would compare prices and factor that in.


----------

